# Game 53: Los Angeles Lakers (36-16) @ Boston Celtics (38-13)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Win by 15 or lose by 15...thats my prediction


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We better ****ing win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I cant take another loss...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we lose this game badly I have a feeling that Mitch will pull the trigger on the trade. Just my gut feeling.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If we lose this game badly I have a feeling that Mitch will pull the trigger on the trade. Just my gut feeling.


better stock up on rolaids then


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If we lose this game badly I have a feeling that Mitch will pull the trigger on the trade. Just my gut feeling.


Do people still think that Carmelo rumor is legit? Come on guys, it's not happening.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We need to finish the regular season with a better record than Boston, so we can't afford to lose this. (Even though we probably will)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A win tonight would be amazing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> We need to finish the regular season with a better record than Boston, so we can't afford to lose this. (Even though we probably will)


Happy Birthday.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Do people still think that Carmelo rumor is legit? Come on guys, it's not happening.


Saw a quote from Carmelo on the bottom line of ESPN that said (paraphrase) " The rumors of him to LA caught him by surprise and didnt know much about it, (also) if the Nuggets dont trade him by the deadline he would seriously consider signing a 6 year extension with them"


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> WALTHAM, Mass. (AP)—Paul Pierce(notes) is home sick. Shaq is out with a sore Achilles’ tendon.
> 
> A day before their rematch with the Los Angeles Lakers, the Boston Celtics were down to 10 healthy players in practice. Semih Erden(notes) also sat out with a strained leg muscle.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-celtics-injuries


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers are wearing throwbacks again... can't we just play the game?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^seriously...dig the jersey, favorite Lakers jersey of all time in fact...but its childish for the Lakers to wear these when they play the Celts

Bad idea Jeanie Buss


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it's kind of cool. It's not like it's distracting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> I think it's kind of cool. It's not like it's distracting.


The point is stop focusing on the past, and play like men.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They'll be ready.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gametime Gentlemen! Do work.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Playing well so far. Going to be a low scoring game for sure.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We should not be wearing yellow in Boston. It's sinful.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That last three attempt just proves Ray Allen is an ass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crowd is going to go ape**** when Ray hits his next 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a great block by Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ray sets the record. 12 points already. Cool moment when he went up to Reggie.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad he did it early. Let the fans get it out of their system.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

27-20 Celtics after one quarter. We need to contain Ray Allen. He's got 12 points already.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****, shut up already. Can we play the rest of the Laker/Celtic game now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Their bench > ours right now. Even with their injuries. Sad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake: 3 fouls in 4 minutes. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be nice if Kobe got himself going here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible first half so far. I really hope we have some sort of run to end the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We have 30 points. Wow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> We have 30 points. Wow.


You jinxed it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice dunk by Shannon Brown. Hopefully we can cut this into single digits after the timeout.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown has been our best player off the bench. I'd like to see Odom show up to the game now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

10-0 Lakers run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

53-45 Celtics lead at the half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

okay I think we can win this game. Our defense has gotta pick up though Artest if he could give us anything offensively we'd be in much better shape. Kobe is attacking but not looking to score hopefully he cranks it up in the 2nd half. 

Gasol gotta stay away from the soft shot attempts, the refs are killing us with the 3 second calls they are all pretty quick calls. 

Bynum is playing okay on both ends I'd like to see him guarding KG more. 

Brown is playing okay. 

can't let Wafer have that sorta impact in the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fish starts the 2nd half with a 3. Boston misses, and Kobe drills a shot plus the foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers start the 2nd half on a 10-0 run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Boston comes right back with a 7-0 run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, what a bank shot by Gasol. Ugly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Four fouls now on Ray. Nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh damn, Gasol and Odom with a big collision. Timeout Lakers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** that look like it hurt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

72-68 Lakers lead after 3 quarters.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stretch run time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe taking over!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just hope if we go on to win this, we don't have a Boston hangover in New York.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful play by Kobe to get it to Gasol. Lead back to 7.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe. Dagger.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish Kobe had done airplane wings with that dagger.

He didn't 'cause it would've been immature. Bet in the NBA finals, he would.

Suck it, beantown!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this win was good for the soul I tell ya and I thought we could get it. The Celtics offense was stalling when I saw the edge we had with points in the paint it was clear as long as we stayed discipline in how we were attacking the Celtics would start missing. 

Kobe played an excellent game laid back passing setting guys up early full attack mode in the 2nd half. 

its a risky strategy by him because if he can't get it going the Lakers are sunk but its working out right now. 

The style we are playing right now gives me the championship feeling. Pau still has bouts of softness, Bynum hits a wall with fatigue and Artest is still not giving us jack on offense but we're coming around defensively. 

we got a chance to do work on this trip gotta keep it up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm sure Matt Barnes return will solidify our bench. PJ did the right thing by keeping Gasol and Bryant on bench since we got back to back games.

Oh..our defense was good tonight (30%) compare to first meeting (60% FG) against Boston.

Good win. Let's get a bite out of Big Apple tomorrow.

p.s. No more talk of Andrew Bynum trade.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

a couple other things I noticed our bigs aren;t really back to the basket back down bigs but when we get them a screen flash them to the middle and get them the ball their length and size becomes an asset they get stuck when forced to back guys down for neither Bynum nor Gasol have alot of strength in their lower base. 

the other thing I've noticed is Kobe looks very quick on the floor he is getting by guys very easy now he's able to get that step again maybe he's feeling very healthy or something but that quickness is there.

my only issue with Bynum is health he has the game when he's right.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Easily my favorite win of the season. Kobe spent the entire first half setting up the bigs who did a great job of keeping us within striking distance and then Kobe took over in the second half. The bench played well enough and we didn't back down once. I don't think I've seen Kobe get to the rim with that kind of ease all year, it was really something to behold.

Oh, and the Bynum rumors just flew out the window. Kid had a great game on the biggest possible (regular season) stage. Good to 'Drew.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great win fellas! I didn't get a chance to watch it but I did listen to most of it on the radio.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hell yeah! Get to watch the replay on NBA TV.:cabbagepatch:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LOL, guess he is the black swan now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Alright fellas. I need info. Where can I find the throwbacks we wore tonight??


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nvrmind I found it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

They still aren't legit, in my opinion...the name lettering is all wrong.

They are using current name font lettering as opposed to the true lettering they used in the '70s.

Still, they look great...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Notice the font difference in the Chamberlain jersey above?

Also, I like the curved full name...classic.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah I've been trying to find the one the players wore tonight. I noticed that they don't have the Adidas logo.


----------

